# Burnt



## Adirondack (Oct 24, 2015)

So, are any chefs here (I'm not one) planning on going to see "Burnt" when it comes out this week? There was an interesting article about it in the Washington Post today. There were no chef doubles. All the cooking was done by the actors.


----------



## Jordanp (Oct 24, 2015)

Should be interesting to see how this goes over surprised there were no chefs cooking the food since if it's a story about the where he is aiming for 3 stars the food should look ******* perfect.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 24, 2015)

I just watched the trailer, looks pretty cringe worthy to me, he has a lot of tantrums
Also looks like a few Gordon Ramsay-isms in his performance yeah, yeah


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, Bradly Cooper managed to dice an onion without losing any fingers on _The Chew_.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Anybody see him in the 2005(?) television series that got canceled called "Kitchen Confidential"? First episode sucked but the rest was actually pretty good. I watched all 13 episodes a few winters ago when we were snowed in for 2 days. He plays the lead chef in the series. Worth checking out. But don't expect to see "real world" kitchen stuff. Just fun times.


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 25, 2015)

Why! Why does this exist?! We're at the point now where _Bradley Cooper_ is, in a full-release film, starring as a chef in the fight for a third star? Why. I find it extremely unlikely that this film will respect what it means to have three Michelin stars. Unless the movie is 14-hours long, as harrowing as Mad Max, and nobody makes a noise. 

That said, I also couldn't believe that our culture was to the point of producing the movie "Chef". Shortly afterwards though, I had a bit of an occurrence that Eater referred to as a real life "Chef". At this point, I'll hope that this movie helps an actual chef earn their third star just as Chef helped me earn a public and community-involved fight with a critic through social media.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 25, 2015)

Apparently Marcus Wareing was the consulting chef
http://m.goodfood.com.au/good-food/food-news/burnt-qa-marcus-wareings-kitchen-meltdown-advice-to-bradley-cooper-20151020-gkb8rr.html?&utm_source=social&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=nc&eid=socialn:fac-14omn0005-optim-nnn:nonpaid-25062014-social_traffic-all-organicpost-nnn-goodfood-o&campaign_code=nocode&promote_channel=social_facebook


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 25, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Apparently Marcus Wareing was the consulting chef
> http://m.goodfood.com.au/good-food/food-news/burnt-qa-marcus-wareings-kitchen-meltdown-advice-to-bradley-cooper-20151020-gkb8rr.html?&utm_source=social&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=nc&eid=socialn:fac-14omn0005-optim-nnn:nonpaid-25062014-social_traffic-all-organicpost-nnn-goodfood-o&campaign_code=nocode&promote_channel=social_facebook



I also read that the chef Extra's were from his kitchen. No chef here - but I will see it once it's on Netflix.


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 25, 2015)

Ha, I'll probably go see it. Obviously its not going to be like real life, but thats ok. Chef was cheesy and unrealistic, but I still thought it was a decent film. Now chef's Table is suppose to be "reality" and I hate it. Too refined, no sweat and guys banging it out on the line. Also, I work at a michelin stared restaurant and those Gordon Ramsay roastings happen on a daily basis, just saying. So, we'll see :doublethumbsup:


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 25, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Apparently Marcus Wareing was the consulting chef
> http://m.goodfood.com.au/good-food/food-news/burnt-qa-marcus-wareings-kitchen-meltdown-advice-to-bradley-cooper-20151020-gkb8rr.html?&utm_source=social&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=nc&eid=socialn:fac-14omn0005-optim-nnn:nonpaid-25062014-social_traffic-all-organicpost-nnn-goodfood-o&campaign_code=nocode&promote_channel=social_facebook



That could help. Then again, Thomas Keller was the culinary advisor on Spanglish and the Executive Chef of Ratatouille.


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 25, 2015)

ramenlegend said:


> Ha, I'll probably go see it. Obviously its not going to be like real life, but thats ok. Chef was cheesy and unrealistic, but I still thought it was a decent film. Now chef's Table is suppose to be "reality" and I hate it. Too refined, no sweat and guys banging it out on the line. Also, I work at a michelin stared restaurant and those Gordon Ramsay roastings happen on a daily basis, just saying. So, we'll see :doublethumbsup:



Yeah, based on the trailer it seems they covered the "hard crush". Which I appreciate.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 25, 2015)

I'd rather stick a bamboo skewer down my urethra than go see this.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 25, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'd rather stick a bamboo skewer down my urethra than go see this.



Some people are into this...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 25, 2015)

Kitchen badasses are a dying breed. Maybe it's the drugs and alcohol? I dunno, but these young punks think they're chefs right out of school; too good for nights and weekends, holidays and sweating for that matter. 

These movies are only glorifying and attracting more of these prissy little jerks.

"Waiting", although a joke, was probably a truer representation of the kitchen world....


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 25, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'd rather stick a bamboo skewer down my urethra than go see this.





Dardeau said:


> Some people are into this...



A man after my own heart.


----------



## scotchef38 (Oct 26, 2015)

http://https://www.thecaterer.com/articles/362728/burnt-marcus-wareing-on-teaching-bradley-cooper-to-act-like-a-chef

The article in the UK trade magazine gives a more in depth interview and explains a lot about the tantrums that are in the film.


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 26, 2015)

scotchef38 said:


> http://https://www.thecaterer.com/articles/362728/burnt-marcus-wareing-on-teaching-bradley-cooper-to-act-like-a-chef
> 
> The article in the UK trade magazine gives a more in depth interview and explains a lot about the tantrums that are in the film.



The link does not work using Windows 10 and Edge browser. Can you repost? Thanks.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 26, 2015)

delete one of the "http" -- there is a double


----------



## tkern (Oct 26, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Anybody see him in the 2005(?) television series that got canceled called "Kitchen Confidential"? First episode sucked but the rest was actually pretty good. I watched all 13 episodes a few winters ago when we were snowed in for 2 days. He plays the lead chef in the series. Worth checking out. But don't expect to see "real world" kitchen stuff. Just fun times.



I've had that opening theme music stuck in my head for years now. Terrible music, alright tv show. 

And I also agree with No Chop.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 30, 2015)

Another article about it with one quote that caught my eye in particular: "The more pissed off the actors looked, the more they looked like chefs."


http://www.tastingtable.com/style/n...e=TT&utm_campaign=Daily&utm_content=Editorial


----------



## Adirondack (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, "Burnt" got burned in Rolling Stone.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 30, 2015)

Adirondack said:


> Well, "Burnt" got burned in Rolling Stone.



Same pretty much with NYT:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/m...-a-chef-fresh-from-rehab.html?ref=movies&_r=0


----------



## panda (Oct 30, 2015)

now i want to see it. negative reviews from critics usually means i will enjoy it.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 30, 2015)

Slammed in WP today as well. Only read a couple sentences though. But I'd bet their focus was more on storyline and romance vs life in a high-end restaurant kitchen.


----------



## panda (Jan 5, 2016)

why did sienna miller look so gross in this movie? she's usually smoking hot!!!


----------



## Stumblinman (Jan 5, 2016)

not a horrible movie but not one a chef wants to see for inspiration.... just like kitchen confidentional another bourdain ripoff. many references. i.e. oysters blah blah. better than Mission impossible 3000


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 5, 2016)

28% professional reviews and 52% theater goers like it on rotten tomatoes, ouch.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 5, 2016)

marc4pt0 said:


> Anybody see him in the 2005(?) television series that got canceled called "Kitchen Confidential"? First episode sucked but the rest was actually pretty good. I watched all 13 episodes a few winters ago when we were snowed in for 2 days. He plays the lead chef in the series. Worth checking out. But don't expect to see "real world" kitchen stuff. Just fun times.



Never heard of this before...but available on Hulu......




Dardeau said:


> Some people are into this...



Says the guy from NOLA


----------

